# New to warhammer what race?



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

:shok:Hi I was thinking goblins yet I wan't something formal and so Greeks and Romans come to mind yet there is nothing like this. High elves are to strange looking, Dark elves are to common empire are to hillbillie and don't look uniformed, Bretonnia are not me,Skaven not enough money, Beasts and all chaos are not me, SO I'm left with orcs and goblins, Lizard men or one of the undead races, or Ogres and Lizard men will become really popular and so maybe not.:scare::cray:


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

First off, hit up the Sticky posts, just above the common posts. There, you'll see an introduction to the races of Warhammer. Trust me, and probably everyone else here, it is a valuable asset at your disposal!

If you really wanted an army to look a certain way, that is no problem. You could make an Ogre army appear just as neat and professional as a High Elf army with proper use of conversions and paint.

If you wanted an army to feel or perform a certain way, you could do that with almost any army, but you will run into limitations in this department. I'd love for my High Elves to play exactly the same as my Warriors of Chaos, but there are far too many barricades in the way of play style and feel. However, I could field a Horde Army, of sorts, with my High Elves, and I could certainly field a "the few, the proud" army with my Warriors. It's just a matter of what I put on the table and how I use it.

What you're doing is limiting yourself in all the wrong ways, right off the bat. Take a step back and figure out what you're really looking for. 

You want a professional army? Okay, try the Elves.
Clean Cut, professional feel? Okay, now try the High Elves
Not what you're looking for? Start over!

You stated interest in OnG? Great! But they certainly don't fit your bill, though they are a fun army regardless. If that's "all you have left," look into them. If not, keep looking.

Seriously, check out the intro to the races!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

If you're looking for something formal, roman or greek style, then there are a few options, though it will take some work. 

High elves probably look the most formal, but you stated you not too fond of them, so we'll put them aside.

If you check on the GW site under warhammer - collecters items - miscellaneous, you can find the old Dogs of War pikemen and other units that could fit what you're looking for, but you'd have to use them as Empire I'd say.

Other than that, Tomb kings are pretty nice and formal looking - their shields and style would probably work for you. Other than that, just take a look round the GW site, and see what fits.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Grab a copy of the army book for each race (dont buy them all, just find some one has has one and borrow it). then read the fluff for it-if you enjoy the fluff, and can adapt it around your self to your tastes, then that is your army (rember-its your hobby).
you want greek/roman style army-thats tough-there ant realy any armys that represent them-humans are medivil/renasionce, dwarfs are industrial, and the rest are pure fantasy.


----------

